

Open Graph is cool, but not ready for primetime - jjwiseman
http://pandawhale.com/convo/2312/open-graph-is-cool-but-not-ready-for-primetime

======
ifindkarma
Hopefully Open Graph will get a lot more mature. Right now it has a lot of
bugs and there's not a lot of documented examples of best practices.

